# Hey Guys,oops and Gals



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Are you going to graduate to bigger turnings from the present or are you going to turn pens forever?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Analogy:

I once asked an apprentice electrian if he would wire the complete floor including incandescent lights ,battery paks,receptacles ,fluorescent lights,switches, etc and he said no it was to much and to hard. I said can you do one light with a switch and he said of course anyone can. I said if you can do one you can do a floor full of them right? The same thing over and over.He said I'll try and he got an "A+" on his first big effort. 

Lets see some,,,,,,,,,,,, bowls ,peppermills,vases,goblets,etc,you may not get an "A+" without supervision but I'll bet you can get a "B".If you can do a pen you can do any of the above,just remember don't do the inside bigger than the outside.

Merry Christmas

dick


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I already done all of those. Whats next?:biggrin:


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Hope these came out. 
LL


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Great Job LL,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Box in a Bowl,great imagination,lets see some more of your work .

Bobby you can't quit with just one of each but you are excused under the existing circumstances.

Tortuga's not tho LOL:slimer::slimer::slimer:

dick


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

dicklaxt said:


> Great Job LL,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Box in a Bowl,great imagination,lets see some more of your work .
> 
> Bobby you can't quit with just one of each but you are excused under the existing circumstances.
> 
> ...


LOL..DL, like Bobby, I've tried the peppermill, small bowl, candlestick , etc ...and they all turned out SO BAD that I wouldn't even dream about posting pix of them on here..The old bromide about 'old dogs and new tricks' pretty much covers me.. I learned my ONE trick so I'm stuck with it.

Lemme alone...LOL...one thing about geezers..we're mostly as hard-headed as an ox..and when I found my 'niche' I'm sticking with it...

Besides...how then hell many more years do you figger I got before something sneaks up on me...NOT MANY..lol...so I'll just keep on 'dancin' with the girl whut brung me."....:biggrin:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

My mesquite vessel is getting close. I cheated and did some microwave drying after soaking. Just did it in moderation. I am now working on the finish but needs to warm up a little first. Hopefully will be posting soon.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm hoping to - just need to find time to play.







Might need some lessons too so I don't hurt myself. Got plenty of wood to tear up though - maybe after holidays and deer season are behind me. BTW - Great job LL - looks good.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

We are making ornaments going for the family. I'll post up when they are done.
I want to do bowls, but have attempted it.........yet


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh yea, I absolutely love the bowl/box idea. How did you cut the bowl to fit the box. The combo looks great and would have looked great even without the combination. That deserves green.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey, the last two things i've done were bowls. I think it's time to get back to some pens. Been a while since I've made any of them.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

*box/bowl*

The box/bowl was a bowl, fly off the lathe and break piece !! Then to save that it was cut on the drill press with a hole saw then the box was turned to fit the hole. Only stress was that I only had one pices of wood left to make the box which left no room for a mistake.
LL


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

That was some good thinking on the salvage...

dick


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I have yet to make a pen. I have however, and I know this wil be a shocker to most of you, turned 3 poporie bowls and one tall bowl recently.
All of them are waiting on warmer weather to be finished. All of them look like they were turned by a blind man with a screw driver.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

AHA!!!! The challenge is in motion:bounce:


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

That bowl would be great for chips and salsa in the box.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> I have yet to make a pen. I have however, and I know this wil be a shocker to most of you, turned 3 poporie bowls and one tall bowl recently.
> All of them are waiting on warmer weather to be finished. *All of them look like they were turned by a blind man with a screw driver*.


I thought that was what they are supposed to look like!!!:headknock


----------

